# Glow in the dark.........



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw this glow in the dark Sculpey at Michaels the other day, and was curious if anyone has tried it out ? I thought it was kinda cool !

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...y&start=36&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

No I havent but might have to check it out!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nope, i never used scuply before, glowing or otherwise. only one way to find out!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never used that particular type of Sculpey GITD clay, but I have used the white generic form that glows green, and it glows really nicely.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

If you are ever out and run across one of those invisible ink pens with the uv led, pick one up. then if you want to check if someting glows, just use that... as for the clay, I have seen it at work and it did glow a bit when the power went out last winter..... not sure how long it lasted tho.........


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Keep us posted please. I'd really like to know how well it works.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have not used it, but seems like 99% of the 'glow' is wasted as it would be 'inside' the sculpture? Wonder if a person would be better off (either price wise or glow/brightness wise) to just make a normal clay sculpture and spray it with GITD paint or get some europium super glow paint:

http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28_73&products_id=384


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

DevilsChariot uses it (well, Premo brand) to make some spooky teeth
http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/2009/09/making-glow-in-dark-teeth.html


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

corey872 said:


> Have not used it, but seems like 99% of the 'glow' is wasted as it would be 'inside' the sculpture?


I was thinking the same thing. I wonder how well this stuff would stick to other similar clays. It would be nice to use it for highlighting.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Have you used it yet? Would love to see it


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Not yet, KY



KY Halloween said:


> Have you used it yet? Would love to see it


----------

